
The Division: “Protection from Elites” Increases the Damage Taken from Elites - minimaxir
https://www.reddit.com/r/thedivision/comments/4g6lnk/tested_confirmed_protection_from_elites_increases/
======
minimaxir
Maybe not a typical HN submission, but the discussion in the comments about
Software QA is interesting. (The Division in general has been about that, but
this particular bug is hilarious)

